# Drawing of Alexander <3



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

It's not very good...,but this is my first try in trying to draw a betta! Also,I did it in marker since My little brother decided to use all my paints up...:roll: Anyways here it is! As you probably have noticed I'm not very arty but at least I tried!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

We all have to start somewhere! I think it's cute.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i think it's really good!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks,haha I guess it's a start...


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Cool!


----------

